# Codes for bittorrent client¿?



## rhinonsense (Jul 17, 2009)

*Codes for bittorrent client¿?*

how do i view the code for any program ¿what is the script for a bittorrent client ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Codes for bittorrent client¿?*

we do not offer help with p2p


----------

